# Plugged in ethernet cable is "unplugged"



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, my ethernet port on my laptop has been working fine in my residence room, but now that I am home, it is being difficult.
It will work fine, like it is right now, but sometimes it sees the cable as unplugged when it isn't and I can close the laptop/put it into sleep mode, wake it up, replug the cord in, and it works. I tried it in another room, the connection is fine there, (I have tried it with another computer) and it didn't work at all, even sleeping the computer. when I brought my laptop into the first room, it still wasn't working, so I tried turning the cable around, and it worked.

Is this a problem with my computer? Do ethernet cord have differences between the two ends?

Thanks.

Also, the ethernet cord is the same cord in all cases.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try another cable. Sometimes wire/s come loose at the crimped ends (poorly crimped/made).


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been using the same cable, and it worked fine in my residence room, but has started having problems at home. The cord works fine on other computers, and I have tried with other cables as well and its the same, sometimes the port works and sometimes it doesn't. 

Is there possibly some settings that are messed up? I have windows vista home premium, and I have checked and the port is enabled.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you have ruled out the cable then check the ethernet/LAN port. Sometimes the pins inside are not aligned well with the contacts on the cable. Sometimes the pins on the port already lie flat or may be bent. If they lie flat, you have to pry/pull them up so they make good contact with the pins on the cable. Also sometimes they need some cleaning.


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

well, the pins look fine.

The port can't be completely broken because it works sometimes, just not all the time, its really weird.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It could simply be going bad electrically or a solder joint inside is failing.


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

It's just really weird that it worked perfectly fine on the residence internet but as soon as I got home it started acting up. I haven't even had the laptop for a year and I bought it new. 

Do you think it could possibly be a problem with settings and network configurations?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

By far the most common failure in laptops is broken connection to the MB, including the power plug, USB connections, and network jacks. They're pretty fragile, and laptops tend to be put in situations where those cords get tugged or tripped over.


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

If that is the case, what would you suggest?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a connection is broken to one of the sockets, the only fix is to either open it up and attempt to repair it, replace the MB, or take it to a service center for repair.


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

ok, so I took my computer in and the Ethernet port was replaced, but I am still getting the cable is unplugged error every once and awhile.


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone???? any suggestions?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Most laptops have the ethernet port part of the motherboard. If ethernet port is replaced but problem exists (and you ruled out the cable or the router) then it could be a failing motherboard. 

I guess this is beyond DIY and best if you see a repair shop.


----------



## darktemplar (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry, I forgot to mention, when the ethernet port was replaced, the whole motherboard was replaced as well.


----------

